# any fancy hybrids?



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i have a joanjohnsonae/acei mix that is really beautiful.i know allot of people don't like hybrids,but I'm keeping them and not giving any away so i think its no big deal to keep a nice looking hybrid.im trying for a good pic but hes camera shy.i will post one when i get a good one.
anyway i was thinking it would be cool to see other hybrids.don't be shy show'em off!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

heres some pics.i need a better camera,just a cheapo from waltard.
















the pics really dont do him justice.sometimes he looks like hes lit up from the inside.
please don't flame away,lets just see some fish for their looks and leave it at that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

wooooah holy cow that looks soo nice

i think i have a albino zebra mixed with a red zebra cant tell though causes its a fry


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks!
thats a big oscar in your avatar,is he yours?how big is it?i like them but the wife thinks there ugly so ......... :roll:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is my old Pseudotropheus saulosi and Labidochromis perlmutt hybrid. Male and female looked alike.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

cool :thumb: i was wondering if anyone would run the risk of openly admitting they keep hybrids


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Even some of the mods have hybrids. It's about being responsible about them.

My hybrid and he female counterpart had to be put down because they started picking on a F1 zrock I put in the tank. Sad too because he was my first fry.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

My lil Pseudo hybrid has made his cameo apperance here more than once...  
Du to lack of education / research I paid full demasoni price for him. :x


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

*fishwolfe*
Thats a pretty fish :thumb:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks  
still a good looking fish hoosier :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I never found a positive I.D. on this femaleâ€¦.
I assume itâ€™s a hybridâ€¦









Hoosier,
Nice lookin fishâ€¦ Not a bad purchaseâ€¦Unless you paid big $$$ for himâ€¦

.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

One of my greshakei hybrids.









This one's father is a S. fryeri and the mother is an A. calliptera. It has a very pretty fryeri blue in the body that doesn't show in pictures. :? 
He's still growing and coloring up more as well.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thats what im talking about :wink: fish for the sake of fish.nice pair 8)


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Only africans allowed here? :wink:

Female flowerhorn in breeding dress:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Female KK blood parrot:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

And just so I can "fit in" too, :wink: my OB peacock:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

nice,nice and nice  that peacock looks like my strawberry,those are nice,i think i said it before


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

^^ nice, love that OB peacock. the strawberry color is great


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

fishwolfe said:


> thanks!
> thats a big oscar in your avatar,is he yours?how big is it?i like them but the wife thinks there ugly so ......... :roll:


yes it is mine, its about 10 inches lol
my mom n ddad kinda think their ugly but i love them lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

fishwolfe said:


> thanks!
> thats a big oscar in your avatar,is he yours?how big is it?i like them but the wife thinks there ugly so ......... :roll:


yes it is mine, its about 10 inches lol
my mom n ddad kinda think their ugly but i love them lol

i gotta do an update pic of him


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

fishwolfe said:


> thanks!
> thats a big oscar in your avatar,is he yours?how big is it?i like them but the wife thinks there ugly so ......... :roll:


yes it is mine, its about 10 inches lol
my mom n ddad kinda think their ugly but i love them lol

i gotta do an update pic of him


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

My young OB peacock:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Dang, I forgot about my OB Peacock fry (Juvies?) being Hybrids! Here is an older pic when the first one started coloring up. I will try and better pics in the AM... everybody is lights out now.


----------

